# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Private Messages 'Sent' Folder.

## Ed Goist

Why does it say I have no messages in the _sent_ folder of my _Private Messages_ page despite that fact that I have sent several messages, both as initial messages and as replies? Thanks.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Because you need to check the box that says:

Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder.

----------


## Ed Goist

*D'oh!!*   :Confused: 

Thanks Scott.

-Ed  :Redface:

----------

